# Are there General Requirments for Chapman's Film Program?



## CelestiallyEccentric (Apr 27, 2008)

Does anyone know of a list of G.E's that one has to take in order to graduate? I'll be transferring to Chapman. I already have 48 credits under my belt from the school I'm attending now. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 27, 2008)

Try contacting a transfer counselor. They should be able to walk you through the petitioning process so you can get the best use of the credits already earned.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (Apr 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by Winterreverie:
> Try contacting a transfer counselor. They should be able to walk you through the petitioning process so you can get the best use of the credits already earned.



Thanks for the advice.  Do you attend Chapman?


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes I do, but in the grad school, so credits are a little different. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (Apr 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by Winterreverie:
> Yes I do, but in the grad school, so credits are a little different. Let me know if you have any questions.



Thank you!  I'm actually going to be transferring from the University of Alaska Anchorage. The credit system is the same. I won't know if I've been accepted till June. I do feel very positive about it. They seem very flexible in the number of students they admit. 

Are they flexible with transferring credits? I hear that you have to have a minimum of 12 credits (pretty much one semesters worth) in order to be considered a transfer. 

Also, as a transfer, would it take between four or five semesters to complete my major to graduate? 

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh, lord, is there going to be a weather-shock if you do indeed transfer - it was 96 degrees today, and 98 yesterday, here in sunny So Cal.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 27, 2008)

PM me your email and I'll forward it along to some undergrad friends of mine. But, I think most of your questions could be answered through an admissions counselor.

PS- Its ridiculously hot this week.   
I could use some Alaskan weather


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (Apr 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by Winterreverie:
> PM me your email and I'll forward it along to some undergrad friends of mine. But, I think most of your questions could be answered through an admissions counselor.
> 
> PS- Its ridiculously hot this week.
> I could use some Alaskan weather



LOL! Thanks. I'll PM you in a sec. Yeah. WE. GOT. DUMPED. ON. on Friday. 4-5 feet of snow! The wet kind too! LOL! It was 32 degrees that day...Wednesday, it was pretty close 65 degrees. It was quite a shock for most Alaskans!  

That's interesting! I dont like hot weather, but I know I'll get used to it when I arrive in CA.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (Apr 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> Oh, lord, is there going to be a weather-shock if you do indeed transfer - it was 96 degrees today, and 98 yesterday, here in sunny So Cal.



I think I can handle it.  Interesting weather change though...It was 32 degrees in Anchorage, like I told Winterreverie.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 27, 2008)

The first week I was at SC (back in late-august) it was between 100 and 110 for about 3 days, and it was at least 90 for a week. That was insane (coming from Seattle, quite a shock).


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (Apr 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> The first week I was at SC (back in late-august) it was between 100 and 110 for about 3 days, and it was at least 90 for a week. That was insane (coming from Seattle, quite a shock).



LOL! Dear God! Well...Here's to good air conditioning!  *CLINKS GLASSES* Cheers! 

I can't believe the unexpected snow we received on Friday...Pretty close to five feet, after having a moderate day of 65 degrees on Wednesday and Thursday where all of the snow was melted.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 27, 2008)

Mac should email you soon!


----------



## armen (Apr 27, 2008)

I would love to find some more information on the requirements as well.

From what I know, there isn't any core requirements and as far as you've been following the IGETC/GE courses, and you have 12-24+ credits, your fine.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (Apr 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by armen:
> I would love to find some more information on the requirements as well.
> 
> From what I know, there isn't any core requirements and as far as you've been following the IGETC/GE courses, and you have 12-24+ credits, your fine.



I'll ask a counselor, but from all of the info you guys are providing for me, I feel relieved.


----------

